# Birds Hill Pie Machine



## roman (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi All,

Does anyone have any experience (good or bad) with the Birds Hill Pie Machine? Piemachine pg.4 Pie Crust Machine and Pie Crimper

Thanks,

Roman


----------



## piemaker (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi.  On Birds Hill's web site there are about 5 pages of testimonial's you can read.  it will give you a good idea what the machines are like. PM for the link.  Birds Hill Enterprises is a business operated by my husband and myself.  We not only design and make the equipment we also use it in our small commercial bakery.  If you have any questions or need to be put in contact with a customer we can do that as a few have emailed to say they would be willing to answer an email or phone call.


----------

